# Anybody fish Escambia river lately for Bass?



## rhodestiva (Jan 8, 2015)

Anybody fish Escambia river lately for Bass? I have a bass tournament at the end of January and was wondering if they are biting at what they are biting. It is freezing today. I hope it gets back to normal temps to bring them shallow.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Cranks and plastic worms... If it's muddy expect them to be shallow and tight to wood. And look for clearer water in the upper ends of the lakes fish the tree tops in deeper water. Try a spinnerbaits also.


----------

